# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Effexor niet toereikend?

## claudia1969

Hallo, ik gebruik sinds een maand of 5 effexor tegen een depressie met gegeneraliseerde angststoornis. Daarnaast heb ik cogn. gedragstherapie. Sinds een week zit ik op 225 effexor. Ik moet zeggen dat mijn stemming wel een stuk verbeterd is sinds ik de medicijnen slik, maar mbt de angsten is het een ander verhaal. Toen ik startte met de 75 mg leek het in het begin beter te gaan maar na een week zakte het weer in. Na een paar weken dus verhoogd naar 150 mg met hetzelfde resultaat. 
Nu dus 225 mg. Wat ik vooral merk is dat de bijwerkingen toenemen (vooral nog meer verstopping waarvoor ik dagelijks movicolon gebruik) 
Wanneer er wordt gesproken over voor mij belangrijke gebeurtenissen in de nabije toekomst blijf ik steeds hetzelfde onbehaagelijke gevoel krijgen van faalangst, vooral veel angst van slapeloosheid en daardoor niet in staat aan bepaalde verwachtingen te voldoen. Tijdens mijn depressie in dec/jan heb ik erge slapeloosheid gehad waardoor ik een aantal maanden dagelijks slaapmedicatie heb geslikt. Ondanks het feit dat ik nu zonder al weer maanden zonder slaappillen slaap ben ik toch steeds weer obsessief bang voor die slapeloze nachten waardoor ik overdag een labiele oververmoeide vrouw werd. Ik weet dat ik de lat voor mezelf heel hoog leg en probeer mijn gedachtengang steeds te sturen dmv hetgeen ik heb geleerd bij de gedragstherapie. Dus niet denken in doemscerarios maar in meer realistische uitkomsten, relativeren. tevreden zijn met wie ik ben en wat ik kan etc etc

Maar het automatisch bang blijven blijft. Een voorbeeld: wanneer mijn zoontje bv een feest op school heeft wat de nodige voorbereiding treft ben ik bang dat ik de nacht ervoor niet slaap waardoor ik dan de volgende dag huilerig en chagerijnig ben en hem teleurstel omdat ik mijn afspraken niet kan nakomen.

Klinkt misschien debiel als ik het zo zeg. En tot nu toe slaap ik op de nacht ervoor wel gewoon maar de angst van te voren komt altijd als eerste om te hoek kijken, verpest het zeg maar. Geen onbezorgd gevoel meer om bv naar een leuke dag uitkijken wanneer we bv met het gezin naar een pretpark gaan enz enz.

Een poos geleden heeft mijn psych een poging gedaan om lexapro toe te voegen bij de effexor (toen 150 mg) in de hoop dat dat net dat beetje extra zou geven om de angst te doorbreken. Maar daardoor werd ik juist angstiger dus daar ben ik na een week of 4 weer meegestopt en zoen is de effexor dus opgehoogd naar 225 mg(Aanvankelijk wilde ik nl liever niet ophogen omdat ik zoveel last heb van verstopping en gewichtsverlies door de effexor)

Wat nu? Ik heb wel eens gehoord dat buspiron aanvullend bij een ad kan helpen tegen angsten maar mijn psych is minder positief hierover, zegt dat er te weinig goede resultaten mee worden geboekt. 

Soms ben ik bang dat ik niet meer goed reageer op de anti depressiva in het algemeen. Heb nl van 2003 tot augustus 2009 zoloft gebruikt tegen paniekstoornissen, dit hielp toen heel goed en heel snel, vorig jaar zomer dus afgebouwd en na 4 maanden kreeg ik dus de bewuste depressie met gegeneraliseerde angststoornis. (Achteraf denk ik was ik maar nooit gestopt. Maar ik wilde zograag afbouwen omdat ik door de ad totaal geen zin meer had in sex en me afgevlakt voelde.) Na dus 4 mnd "clean " opnieuw geprobeerd met zoloft maar dat werkte niet meer, vandaar de efexor. 

Phoe mijn verhaal is veel langer geworden dan bedoeld... Wat ik eigenlijk wil weten is of iemand enige raakvlak heeft met mijn problematiek en ervaring op het gebied van buspiron of effexor tegen irreele angsten. Alle tips en reacties van harte welkom

groetjes van Claudia

----------


## Oki07

Bij mij helpt de effexor 150 mg goed tegen mijn paniekaanvallen. Soms heb ik, sinds mijn afbouwpoging, last van bijwerkingen, vn vlekken zien en dan neem ik nog wel eens alprazolam. Dat helpt mij goed.

Wat betreft die verstopping helpt lactulose siroop vaak goed.
Wat betreft dat bang zijn om niet te slapen en dat dat een angstig gevoel geeft, helpt misschien melatonine je. Dat is een lichaamseigen stof en niet verslavend. Ik koop ze bij de drogist. Tabletjes van 0,1 mg. Ik slik er 10 en voel mij na een half uur moe worden. Ook slaap ik beter door. In het weekend gebruik ik het niet, omdat ik dan kan uitslapen als ik 's nachts niet voldoende slaap. Ik ben doordeweeks altijd bang om niet aan 7 uur slaap te komen, waardoor ik op mijn werk slecht zou functioneren.

----------


## gossie

hoi claudia.

Als Efexor niet toereikend is, zijn er nog andere ad's. Ik heb even efexor gebruikt voor dat ik aan de imipramine begon. Angsten blijf ik herkennen en erkennen. Want ze blijven gewoon aanwezig. Voor de verstopping gebruik ik nu ipv. de zakjes die voorgeschreven werden;, tarwe zemelen van Zonnatura in de muesli en yoghurt. En 's avonds 2 mokken thee "'natuurlijke stoelgang'' ook van Zonnatura. En dit werkt prima. Dus niet meer die zakjes die je in het water moet doen!
Claudia ik wens je veel kracht en sterkte om ook uit deze depressie te komen.
Succes, meis

Groet, Gossie

----------

